# ENTJ with ASD



## Raconteur (Nov 6, 2013)

This is actually my husband's video. He just started streaming on Twitch, so I figured I'd try to support him by posting his first Youtube video here. 

Plus if you were curious what an ENTJ with Autism Spectrum Disorder sounds like, now's your big chance. 

He does Overwatch gaming and impressions of Jeff Kaplan.


----------

